# Warm water with Lemon & Honey!!!



## bronze_chiqz

Ive been drinking water with lemon and honey for 1 whole last week.Here's what i did;

1.5 liter of water ,2 TABELSPOON of pure lemon juice and 1 TEASPOON of honey.I'll shake the mixture and drink it throughout the day.I didnt notice anything at all on my skin.Maybe i felt lil hydrated dats it.

Now, for a change,Im thinking of taking a warm glass of water every morning wt lemon and honey, instead of drinking it thruout the day

Btw, i read some articles that honey is somewhat similar to sugar and it might make us to put on weight?

What do you ladies think of my routine?Has anyone done this before?Any other stuff i can replace like ACV?


----------



## Lia

Honey is made from a kind of sugar (frutose if i'm not mistaken) and it has many calories, so it can make you put on some weight

But why you're drinking warm water , with lemon and honey?


----------



## bronze_chiqz

heard its a good kickstart for our body, as well lotsa benefits(nice skin, energetic) and lose wight?this wise im not sure..


----------



## CellyCell

That's what I drink for when I'm sick. And that's what it's mainly used for that I know of. Warm water, lemon and honey.

It helps soothe the throat and if you put your face over the steam, it helps open up your nasal cavity to breath better... but never heard anything for loosing weight.

Water and lemon might be more beneficial alone.


----------



## semantje

Daily Fit Tip: Enjoy hot water with lemon and honey

Posted: Dec 5th 2006 6:00AM by Jennifer Jordan

Filed under: Alternative Therapies, General Health, Healthy Habits, Vegetarian, Healthy Recipes, Daily Fit Tip

Yep, you read that right. Hot water with honey and lemon. Sounds boring, doesn't it? Bland perhaps? Faceless when compared with its flashier cousin tea? Paltry when compared with its biggest rival, coffee? Well, perhaps. But this combo stands on its own, and I can promise if you try it you'll be surprised just how enjoyable it truly is.

This concoction made its way into my life several times. My husband, who was seeing an acupuncturist for eczema, a condition affecting the epidermis in the form of a red, itchy rash that can form all over your body, brought home a bunch of lemons along with some other more questionable items from the local Chinese grocer. The acupuncturist suggested having at least a cup a day of hot water with lemon -- lots and lots of lemon, as much, in fact, as my husband could tolerate -- in conjunction with some other recommendations in order to cure his eczema.

Never one in favor of caffeine, and even less a fan of our homemade coffee, I decided to join my husband in his morning ritual of imbibing a cup of steaming hot water with lemon. It sounded bland, it sounded boring, but at least it was something different.

It took several trisd before I figured out the preferable lemon juice to water combination but once I did I was shockingly hooked. It really wasn't that bad. In fact, it was rather uncomplicated and soothing, like having a hot beverage when you feel ill to make yourself feel better only without the illness.

After a short time, I decided that since I was treating myself rather than eczema, I would experiment by adding other flavors, such as mint and even orange peel. These and other tastes were good, but the best combo proved to be a touch of honey. And I do mean a touch. Honey is better than sugar, yes, but it's still sugar, just in another form. So sample gingerly from the honey jar.

I tend to use organic lemons and organic honey, or at least honey from local farms. Right now I'm hooked on clover honey but have a feeling that one I saw infused with lavender might be just the ticket for these cold winter months.

Although I don't have eczema, I've noted other benefits of this drink that can be enjoyed by all. It has no caffeine, virtually no calories, and offers some vitamin C from the citrus. Depending on your tolerance for lemon juice, it might be a drink you could enjoy throughout the day, although I limit my intake to one strong cup in the morning simply because I am not at all sure how much lemon juice is good for a person. I also noted one online source citing this drink as an all-natural cure for the common cold and flu and another vegetarian source citing it as a digestive tonic. Again, whether or not these theories have been proven is debatable (as are most things these days) but my philosophy is that it's all natural, so it can't hurt.

In case you were wondering, my husband's eczema cleared up. Whether or not it had to do with the hot water with lemon and honey is anyone's guess, but it was an enjoyable experiment.

Source


----------



## pinksugar

interesting. If you want to lose weight though, you might as well stick to plain water, it will fill you up and then you wont eat so much.

That's basically what all these drinking diet thingies are doing. The more you drink, the less you'll eat, is the theory






but hey, lemon and honey sounds better than plain water to me


----------



## Lia

Yeah, but i imagine it won't help you losing weight - after all, honey is sweet and has a kind of sugar on it.

But harm won't do, i think - and as Rosie said, tastes better than regular water



I'd rather drink it cold (it's too hot here



)


----------



## ivette

i read that some people in other countries do this. its suppose to startup their metabolism for the day. i think S.Vadhere in her book "passport to beauty" mentioned this. i'm not sure.


----------



## petersandy

Hi

I have been with the same thing previously... i use to have it(warm water with lemon and honey) because it reduces the fat contents in our body.. its true. it really works. it will surely help you in loosing weight..

Cheers

Peter


----------



## brewgrl

you all know i live to go off on things i know a little about right? so here we go:

WHY HONEY IS SO GREAT AND WHY YOU ARE DOING YOUR BODY A HUGE SERVICE BY DRINKING HONEY/LEMON AND WATER!!!

honey is made up of 20%water, so in comparison, honey has less sugar than sugar alone. and depending on where you get your honey, it definitely has other benefits to it as well, mainly being a great antioxidant (the darker the honey the better for you), and a MILD laxative because of it's antimicrobial agents (which is prob where the help maintaining weight thing comes into place as well being used for soar throats)

if you are taking a teaspoon of honey a day, you wont gain weight, if you are a normal active individual.

sugar itself has no value to it other than to make things sweet and add calories. two things that our bodies crave (sweet is the most basic taste- basically because as babies and children, we yearn for sweetness to provide us with needed energy, so we yearn for it, and carb calories- well that's just easy absorbed into our system because our bodies are primitive and work off the principle of storing for later). which is why candy and other sweets can be addictive.

i mentioned that honey has antimicrobial agents as well as antioxidants, and that's why honey makes such an awesome base to face masks.

just note for both internal and external use of honey- *be sure to get dark, organic raw honey*, commercial honey is heat treated and eliminates 70-80% of it's value. raw unpasteurized honey actually has HIGHER antibacterial properties.

the town next to me used to have a Honey and Wine festival, and since i am a huge wino, i have gone every year. and my local farmer's market sells the worlds best clover and orange honey ever.

So go ahead- don't skip the honey! oh- and *mix the honey in luke warm or under temperature water or you lose the benefits*!!!!!


----------



## bronze_chiqz

wow!thanxx for the info brewgrl! I must get organic honey now then!saw organic clover honey and pure hoeny at Organic store the other day!i think im going organic nowadays lolz!


----------



## brewgrl

remember! no hot water!


----------



## Kitty Kat

Thank you Bronze Chipz 

            I have tried and tried your rutine it is very lovely and works afectively !!!

Thanks again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

    Cheers Tasha


----------



## Ms-Jelena

A lot of models drink a glass of warm water with lemon in the morning to kickstart metabolism. I haven't heard of adding honey to it though.

Drinking enough water throughout the day and cutting down on soft drinks will also help...


----------



## sara145wilson

It is good to take warm water with lemon juice, as it some what helps to lose weight


----------



## khoobsurati

You heard it right dear. Honey is the best home remedy for obesity and cholesterol control as it metabolizes extra fat deposited in the body and the released energy is used for normal body functions and also purifies the blood. It also works as a digestive tonic for those with digestion problems.


----------



## Perryberrystar

I always try to buy dark, organic honey and have a teaspoon everyday. The warm water with lemon is a great kick start to my morning. It feels like it cleanses and hydrates me.


----------



## Oracle

My favourite cure for a cold is hot water, honey, lemon, a clove, and a dash of whisky. Amazing. Almost worth getting a cold for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ABHI1

Warm water with honey and lemon is an Indian/Ayurvedic version of maple syrup,lemon drink.It curbs appetite when sipped slowly and is an excellent source of various vitamins.Would suggest it to have it on empty stomach,first thing in the morning &amp; or whenever u feel like binging on junk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> worked well for me..had lost around 10 pounds doing this during my teans  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wendycopper

of course you will put on weigt. honey is a kind of sugar, thus it contains many high calories. on the other hand, it is nourishing and it is very good for ladies. if you are not afraid of putting on weight, just drink it.


----------



## divadoll

You'll put on weight if you drank it all day long, non-stop and laid in bed without moving and chased it down with chocolate bars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  1 teaspoon of honey in 1.5L of water is nothing.  1 teaspoon of honey is 21 calories which is the number of calories a 150lb person would use up to breath for 15 minutes.



> Originally Posted by *wendycopper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> of course you will put on weigt. honey is a kind of sugar, thus it contains many high calories. on the other hand, it is nourishing and it is very good for ladies. if you are not afraid of putting on weight, just drink it.


----------



## PrettyPinkNails

I'm a big coffee drinker but try to stick to minimal cups a day. When I'm not drinking that though, I sip on warm water and lemons, with or without honey, all day long at work. It's delicious and keeps me feeling full and flushed. 

Regardless of how you drink it, the more water you put into your body the better.


----------



## larrybrown06

Hello,

 It is nice to take warm water with lemon juice.It will helps you a lot.It will keep your body fit and fine.

 Thanks for sharing a great post with us.


----------



## NoNaMe

What the warm water mixed with honey does is helps you lose weight. Aside from that another benefit of just drinking water mixed with lemon helps reduce or eliminate acne.

Link deleted per Terms of Service.


----------



## Ziesha001

YEs it is the best home remedy for weight loss. when you take this mixture you stomach should be empty.


----------



## Haley Shetler

Honey doesn't make you fat. It's a 'simple sugar' Your body uses sugar (but you do have to think about all the added sugar in your entire diet). It's way better for you than sugar because of the antioxidants and it's also an antiseptic. It works great as a facial by itself... All in all, it will not make you gain weight. Yes, too much sugars can make you fat, but just because it has sugar in it, doesn't mean its all bad for you. Again, your body runs on sugars and carbs. Just pay attention to all the excess sugar (and artificial sugar) you ingest. For instance, I cut soda out of my diet and dropped 12 pounds and soda is full of nothing but fake sugar and colorants. Real sugar; can be good. Fake sugar; BAD!!


----------



## PIpli

warm water with honey and lemon is very effective for cold and cough


----------



## Evlin

Yes, its very good home remedy for weight loss.


----------



## aotearoa

Its a great start for your body on a empty stomach is best, but any time its great.  I have started putting honey on my face at night as a mask.  Its awesome!  Goggle it!  it helps with dark circle around your eyes, wrinkles everything!!  really does gave your face a fresh look.


----------



## cescareyes

I put slices of lemon in my water, and I use honey as a sweetener to drinks and food  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessicaBonn

I honestly doubt that drinking water with honer and lemon will make you lose weight. It might help if you also do some excercise, otherwise I'm sure it can event make you fat because of the calories of honey.


----------

